# Leaving the van at Algerciras



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

We are going over to Ceuta for 4 days in April so do not intend taking the motorhome. Anyone know a safe campsite around Algerciras where we can leave the van without worrying. (After which, we will continue north just in case you are wondering why we have the motorhome with us in the first place :roll: )
Marion & Mike


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*.*

. 
.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi marion & mike


I've moved your post to Spain touring - hopefully you will get some response there?


----------

